# se la péter



## ed-hipo

a los que quieran comerse el coco 
**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
y del francés al español
"se la péter"
---> "regarde ce mec, tu trouves pas qu'il se la pète?", 
asi como asi yo diria "mira qué chulo ese tío...", o pasando por algo mas largo "mira como se las da de tiobueno, pijo, chulo, listo -segun el contexto-" o algo asi no sé muy bien...
gracias de antemano!


----------



## maria2006

Te doy la traducción del francés al español:

"¡mira el tío ese, lo creido que se lo tiene!"

Yo lo pondría esto en vez de una pregunta después, porque en francés esa pregunta queda más bien retórica, o bien, 

a mis amigos les diría:

"mira el tío ese, ¡qué fantasma que es!" pero creo que esto es bastante coloquial y no sé si se dice así en toda España, así que no creo que la segunda te sirva...

Un saludo.


----------



## ed-hipo

gracias!
ahora igual me equivoco pero "tenerselo muy creido" tiene q ver con el hecho d q el tio presume mucho de inteligente o de su fuerza física, no?
es q en francés se la péter puede también emplearse para dirigirse a una persona, no sé por ejemplo a un musico q toca muy bien pero q da el tono y te toca un solo cada dos segundos jeje lo cual no significa realmente dar pruebas de su inteligencia o cultura ni tampoco de un cuerpo a lo Stallone
es q tengo la nocion del "creido" algo borrosa aun... unas matices mas no estaria mal!
asias!


----------



## herel

En mi opinión, la diferencia entre "ser un creído" o "tenérselo muy creído" y "ser un fantasma", es que:

-El creído realmente sí que posee esa cualidad por la que es criticado, pero o bien no es modesto en su uso o bien despierta envidias. Y por cualquiera de esas dos razones, recae sobre él la acusación de tenérselo muy creido.

El fantasma, en cambio, parece ser que ni sabe todo lo que dice, ni conoce a tanta gente como sostiene, ni es tan amigo de Fulanito como presume, ni toca tan bien la guitarra como asegura, ni tiene tanto dinero como dice tener...
Es decir, el fantasma es un mentiroso compulsivo, un exagerado, que intenta vender a los demás una imagen de él mismo más favorable, más guay.

El fantasma presume de lo que no tiene, y en cambio, el creído presume demasiado de lo que sí que tiene.

En cualquier caso ambas expresiones se usan indiferentemente como castigo verbal a la falta de modestia, o como arma de ataque de los envidiosos.

Saludos




			
				ed-hipo said:
			
		

> gracias!
> ahora igual me equivoco pero "tenerselo muy creido" tiene q ver con el hecho d q el tio presume mucho de inteligente o de su fuerza física, no?
> es q en francés se la péter puede también emplearse para dirigirse a una persona, no sé por ejemplo a un musico q toca muy bien pero q da el tono y te toca un solo cada dos segundos jeje lo cual no significa realmente dar pruebas de su inteligencia o cultura ni tampoco de un cuerpo a lo Stallone
> es q tengo la nocion del "creido" algo borrosa aun... unas matices mas no estaria mal!
> asias!


----------



## ed-hipo

q bien Herel acabas de enseñarme una riqueza mas del idioma español, muchas gracias!
y ahora me doy cuenta d q resulta imposible traducir "fantasma" al francés asi en una sola palabra jeje
saludos


----------



## herel

Pues ya puestos, podrías poner unas cuantas expresiones para decir "creído", "fantasma", "mentiroso compulsivo"...

Lo de "se la péter" no viene en el diccionario con esa acepción, supongo que será una frase hecha.
**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

"_De chaque quatre choses qu'il dit, trois sont mensonges, et la quatrième cela n'est pas vrai_" (une blague référant à une personne trop "fantasma")


----------



## Gévy

Un fantasma de esos no se traduciría en francés como un "m'as-tu-vu"?


----------



## ed-hipo

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
también se me ocurrio el "m'as tu vu" por lo del fantasma pero no acaba de convencerme porque ya no se emplea tanto y porque no contierne la idea d q la persona tiene ese aspecto "mitomano" de inventarse cualidades, creo q el m'as tu vu tiene mas bien q ver con el creido...
en fin si tuviera q traducir "es un fantasma" yo diria "il se la pète... mais y'a pas de quoi!/"...
saludos y gracias a todos!

_De chaque quatre choses qu'il dit, trois sont mensonges, et la quatrième cela n'est pas vrai_"
--->quand il affirme quatre "trucs"(cosa, trasto, chisme), les trois premiers sont des mensonges et le quatrième n'est pas vrai (ou : est faux)


----------



## ena 63

hola:
en marsella,  para "fantasma", se usa mucho "fanfaron", 
y para "il se la pète", "está hinchado como un globo", "está más hinchado que un globo", "está que no cabe en los pantalones"


----------



## ed-hipo

si de hecho fanfaron se usa en toda Francia y me parece muy adecuado! , grascias a ti Ena x tus traducciones !


----------



## kyle111

hola!
**** Regla 2. Martine (mod...)
 Para la palabra "fantasma" que asi supone q la persona es mentirosa, yo diria : " un mytho", es coloquial en frances para insistir sobre todo sobre el q la persona miente mas q se las da. Sino para "creido" , se puede decir en frances simplemente por : "crâneur", "vantard".
Saludo a todos y todas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

¡Hola!
¿Cómo se dice "se la péter"?
Como en la frase: "Arrête de te la péter avec ta veste en cuir !"
No tengo ninguna propuesta... No me parece que _fardar_ es bastante fuerte. 
Gracias.


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Dans ce dictionnaire ils donnent cette traduction : _emborracharse_
Mais mieux vaut attendre l'avis des "natifs".


----------



## Danielo

Muy buenas,
"Fardar" es correcto pero es una expersión un poco anticuada.
En cuanto a argot más reciente, éste varía bastante según las regiones, yo conozco un poco "el madrileño"

Me vienen dos opciones a la cabeza pero seguro que hay más:

*"Tirarse el pisto":* Deja de tirarte el pisto con tu chupa ("veste" también en argot) de cuero.
*"Bacilar"* (aquí tengo una duda ya que creo que se escribe con "b" para diferenciarlo de "vacilar" que es hésiter. A ver si me confirman o me corrigen.)

"Emborracharse" en el sentido que ha expresado Karina seguro que no es, 

Saludos


----------



## coquillage

Hola Karine!
En mexico "se la peter" significa, creerse mucho, presumir.
"Arrête de te la peter avec ta veste en cuir" yo diria:
Ay si, te crees mucho con tu chamarra de cuero! 
Deja de  presumir tu chamarra de cuero
Suerte


----------



## Xerinola

Danielo said:
			
		

> Muy buenas,
> "Fardar" es correcto pero es una expersión un poco anticuada.
> En cuanto a argot más reciente, éste varía bastante según las regiones, yo conozco un poco "el madrileño"
> 
> Me vienen dos opciones a la cabeza pero seguro que hay más:
> 
> *"Tirarse el pisto":* Deja de tirarte el pisto con tu chupa ("veste" también en argot) de cuero.
> *"Bacilar"* (aquí tengo una duda ya que creo que se escribe con "b" para diferenciarlo de "vacilar" que es hésiter. A ver si me confirman o me corrigen.)
> 
> "Emborracharse" en el sentido que ha expresado Karina seguro que no es,
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola!
Exacto Danielo, emborracharse en este caso no es.
Yo diría que puede ser "*Fardar*" (a mi entender no es anticuada, almenos yo la utilizo bastante), "*Vacilar*" (aunque también podría tener un matiz de provocación) y "*Chulear*".
Por la connotación que me da tu frase, yo creo que fardar y chulear son buenos equivalentes!

SAludos
X:


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> No me parece que _fardar_ es bastante fuerte.


Ah bon ? Flûte...

Il me semble que _se la péter_ peut être aussi utilisée pour décrire une attitude générale, un frimeur, quelqu'un qui se la raconte... ce n'est pas obligatoirement lié à un objet ou une situation particulière.
Est-ce que vos propositions espagnoles peuvent être utilisées dans le même sens ?  

Au fait, je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le "la" dans _se la péter_


----------



## xymox

geve said:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Flûte...
> 
> Il me semble que _se la péter_ peut être aussi utilisée pour décrire une attitude générale, un frimeur, quelqu'un qui se la raconte... ce n'est pas obligatoirement lié à un objet ou une situation particulière.
> Est-ce que vos propositions espagnoles peuvent être utilisées dans le même sens ?
> 
> Au fait, je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le "la" dans _se la péter_


 
Bonjour,

Moi je l'avais interprété de la même façon. Par ici on entend souvent "ir de chulo":

"Mírale, que va de chulo con la chupa de cuero!"


----------



## Xerinola

jgagnon said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je l'avais interprété de la même façon. Par ici on entend souvent "ir de chulo":
> 
> "Mírale, que va de chulo con la chupa de cuero!"


 
¡Mira cómo chulea/farda con su chupa de cuero!
Por ejemplo...

Saludos
X:


----------



## geve

jgagnon said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je l'avais interprété de la même façon. Par ici on entend souvent "ir de chulo":
> 
> "Mírale, que va de chulo con la chupa de cuero!"


Gracias! Dans le WRD ils proposent aussi _ponerse chulo_. Est-ce le même sens ?


----------



## Xerinola

geve said:
			
		

> Gracias! Dans le WRD ils proposent aussi _ponerse chulo_. Est-ce le même sens ?


 
Mmmmm...no exactamente.
Ponerse chulo, diría que tiene un matiz de provocación.
Por ejemplo, ha habido una pelea en un bar. Una pareja estaba bailando y otro chico del bar se puso a bailar al lado de la chica intentando ligar (draguer) con ella. Entonces el novio le dijo al otro chico que dejara de molestar a su novia y el otro chico "se puso chulo" y empezaron a pelearse.

Más o menos, ¿me explico?
Puede ser ponerse arrogante, provocador...

Saludos
X:


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

¡Muchas gracias a todos! 

Geve, je me pose la même question à propos de "la"...
(peut-être faut-il ouvrir un fil dans le forum FS ?)


----------



## cesarynati

****
arrete de te la pêter ESP: dejad de hacerte ver ó dejad de vacilar **** vacilar / bacilar)


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!
> 
> Geve, je me pose la même question à propos de "la"...
> (peut-être faut-il ouvrir un fil dans le forum FS ?)


à vot' service madame ! http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=1303517


----------



## Danielo

Hola de nuevo,
Confirmo que la ortografía es "vacilar" y no "bacilar" (de bacilos.)

Chulear a mi personalmente no me convence, me parece más correcto "ir de chulo"

 En todo caso, mucho CUIDADO/ATTENTION CON TRADUCIR "SE LA PETER" COMO "PETÁRSELA" que es también argot pero tiene un significado bien diferente


----------



## totor

"hacerse el agrandado" es otra posibilidad.


----------



## Danielo

Existe también "quedarse con alguien" que es sinónimo de "vacilar a alguien"

"Mira, se está quedando con nosotros" = "Mira, nos está vacilando"

Aunque creo que no es exactemante igual que "se la péter"

Saludos


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

¡Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo!
Ahora no sé cual expresión elegir... J'ai l'embarras du choix !


----------



## tmtz

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!

¿Qué quiere decir "Comment elle se la pète"?

desconosco el contexto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver ya se había planteado la pregunta (siempre hay que hacer una búsqueda antes de abrir un hilo )

Queda el _comment_.
Dependerá del tono empleado, se trata de una expresión oral.
- ¡Fíjate! / ¡Hay que ver!...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## 07.maria

Hola:

¿Alguien puede ayudarme con esta frase?: Ça se la pete. No pude encontrar "pete" en el diccionario, pero tampoco sé si faltan acentos, porque es parte de un "thread" en un foro que me asignaron para que traduzca.

(Mil disculpas si la expresión es grosera, no tengo ni idea de qué significa; aunque se trata un foro educativo virtual, por lo que es poco probable.)


----------



## Paquita

En efecto te falta un acento: il se la pète


> *péter (se la -) *
> 
> se sentir intéressant, se pavaner ; se croire au dessus ; se  la jouer, frimer = plastronner, se pavaner, raconter des histoires, faire le  fier, crâner ; cabotiner, en faire trop -


más o menos el sentido de presumir, farolear, en argot

fuente: (más o menos a mitad de página)

Para más datos y otras interpretaciones, ver este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=208412


----------



## 07.maria

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias Paquit&!!! =)


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Para futuras referencias, en Costa Rica existen varias expresiones equivalentes:

- Jugar de muy + adjetivo.
- Tirárselas: ¿de qué se las tirará ese tipo?
- Tirársela de muy + adjetivo : se las tira de muy sabio.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## 07.maria

¡Muchas gracias swift!


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit:

  En Venezuela utilizamos la expresión "echársela de" algo, por ejemplo, "echársela de experto en", "echársela de letrado", "ella se la echa de gran señora", viene del término "echón/echona"= fanfarrón, fanfarrona.

En los ejemplos de swift:

- *Jugar de muy + adjetivo * = _echársela de simpático _(muy utilizado!)
- *Tirárselas: ¿de qué se las tirará ese tipo?* = _de qué se la echará/echa ese tipo?_
- *Tirársela de muy + adjetivo : se las tira de muy sabio* = _se la echa de sabio_


  À +

Pohana


----------



## lobolarsen

En España, se utiliza bastante "tirarse el pisto", "tirarse el rollo" o "tirarse el moco", pero son expresiones bastante locales y, desde luego, muy de argot.


----------



## martenot

En España se podría traducir como _ir de guay o fardar _en lenguaje coloquial o _chulearse_ _o_ _tenérselo creído _en un nivel un poquito superior.


----------



## blink05

En Chile decimos "dárselas de + adj". 
O para "se la péter" tout court, "mandarse las partes".
Pueden haber otras.

Saludos.


----------



## saimon1969

Hola tío ! La frase que escribiste tiene el mismo sentido que "elle se la pète !" (Mira cómo chulea !)
Lo del "comment" es una manera coloquial de expresar la cosa, a pesar del "comment" no se trata de una pregunta, sino de una exclamación. Hay que entenderlo como "Regarde comment elle se la pète !"


----------



## tmtz

gracias ;D


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

También se puede encontrar (pero menos moderno):
- blasonar de

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jaorantos

Bonjours à tous!!  Je viens a peine de m´inscrire!! Alors c´est la première fois que j´écris un message sur ce forum!!

J´ai un problème car je ne connais pas qu´est-ce que ça veut dire cette expression:  *"COmment il se la pète*"

J´ai ajouté une photo sur facebook et un ami français il a inscrit ce commentaire sur ma photo... 

Agradezco vuestra ayuda!!! merci à tous!


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous.

Cette question a déjà été posée plusieurs fois comme tu peux le constater en lisant le fil depuis le début.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Jaorantos et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Ton ami Français se moque gentiment de toi : dans un français familier il te dit que tu es un petit frimeur. 
(note qu'on devrait dire _comme_ il se la pète et non comment...)


----------



## Jaorantos

Ok Merci à tous par votres réponses!!

Ok Paquit ça y est, c´est fait! j´ai déjà modifié mes informations.. désolée!! je m´étais trompé!

Salut Karine_Fr merci à toi aussi par ta réponse!!


----------

